

Le Phant: Heroku mobile client - omarelamri
http://lephant.eu

======
doublerebel
Looks great on any device -- but only available on iPhone, no tablet no
Android? (Hint: for b2b apps that are all switches, lists, and text input,
cross-platform frameworks are foolish to ignore.)

Concept looks interesting, love to monitor services. Few SaaS admin panels are
built for mobile. But if I have to wait for Android / tablet and pay more ...
I'll keep using my existing custom management. I feel like if I need to manage
my deploy instance at a level above console on the go, that need should have
been automated.

~~~
lephantapp
"Looks great on any device" was a year old line targeting iOS6/iOS7 and iPhone
4/5 devices. Currently my main focus is on adding functionalities to iOS
version. When the app becomes a Heroku Swiss knife I'll go to tablets and
Android. ETA 2 months.

------
asadlionpk
I really like the page design. and I wish there were clients for heroku for
other mobile platforms. (a windows phone user here)

~~~
lephantapp
Thanks! Glad to know there's interest for windows platform too. I'll try to do
at least a light version asp!

------
Gys
Only in the US Store - funny, because its domain is European ?

~~~
lephantapp
It seems it's a App store problem as from yesterday I cannot access my
account.

